# Washing my 2012 Jetta



## Leadfoot 657 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello fellow people.

I'm planning on washing my car down fully and wanted to know what supplies and accessories are generally needed to wash my car correctly and have a decent quality finish. Any ideas?
Sent from Tapatalk for Windows Phone


----------



## Godsspeed (Apr 13, 2008)

Leadfoot 657 said:


> Hello fellow people.
> 
> I'm planning on washing my car down fully and wanted to know what supplies and accessories are generally needed to wash my car correctly and have a decent quality finish. Any ideas?
> Sent from Tapatalk for Windows Phone


very loaded question as everyone and their mom has their own 'favorite' brands... 

what you'll need:
2 wash buckets (1 for soap/water, 1 for clean water) 
good micro fiber wash mit
tire cleaner (not wheel cleaner)
separate mit/soft sponge for lowest couple of inches of body panels
nice microfiber towels to dry
detailer spray if you wish
clay bar if you really want to get her smooth

if i were you, i'd search youtube for videos/suggestions/tips or visit the vortex detailing forum http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?24-Detailing-Forum
as far as to the HOW, here is what i generally do
soap/water in 1 bucket, clean water is 2nd bucket
hose off car (i typically focus on one area rather than hosing the whole car down at once)
start at top of car and work way down and around. after washing one particular section, i hose it off before moving to the next section
tires/wheels can be done first or last, whichever. it may be good to use a separate sponge/wheel brush for these so that the contents/dirt do not get smeared along the body panels.
wipe excess water from car (i dont attempt to dry it here)
pull car into garage (just to get it out of the sun/heat, although i know this may not be an option for everyone)
if not using a claybar: apply detailing spray -i usually use 1 towel with the first pass in wiping off the spray and a second for a second pass to completely dry the area, changing the parts of the towels as i go
if using a claybar: (if using a claybar, it's rather straight-forward but it will take some time and is probably a good thing to do every once in a while.)
after whole car has been massaged by the claybar, i'd go over the car with the detailing spray at this time.


----------



## N1ch (Dec 6, 2004)

Never wash a hot car, paint needs to cool to the touch!


----------



## MsJettaVR6 (4 mo ago)

Be sure to hose off the wheel wells and undercarriage from all angles, forcefully spraying across the underbody to hit wheels from the back side. This dissolves corrosive road salts, especially in winter. You will be amazed at the amount of grit and debris that comes out of the wheel wells. I have done this for years on my 2001 Jetta, and the underside is still clean.


----------



## BSM (Jul 4, 2020)

MsJettaVR6 said:


> Be sure to hose off the wheel wells and undercarriage from all angles, forcefully spraying across the underbody to hit wheels from the back side. This dissolves corrosive road salts, especially in winter. You will be amazed at the amount of grit and debris that comes out of the wheel wells. I have done this for years on my 2001 Jetta, and the underside is still clean.


He probably figured it out in the 7 years since he wrote the post.


----------

